# High Memory Support couses modules load failure

## Roi

Hi everybody!

First of all I must say that I'm using Linux for the past 6 month and I started using Gentoo dist. 3 month ago.

I'm very impressed by Gentoo capabilities and I'm happy with it couse it forces me to dive into the buttom of things in

order to fix and make it run as it should.

Now to my problem:

I have a LG LS70 Express notebook with 1.25GB of RAM, and I was following the this HOWTO documentation

in order to make the full use of my RAM - http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management

I have got a problem when defining  High Memory Support --> (4G) in my kernel.

This kernel configuration cousing modules load failure, including some of the critical usb and wireless modules.  :Sad: 

I'd be glad if anybody can help me or direct me to some reference doc, if there is any, about this problem. 

Thanks

Roi

Kernel:

gentoo-sources 2.6.12-r6

lspci output:

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev03)

0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev04)

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

0000:00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

0000:06:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

0000:06:00.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI7x20 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port PHY/Link-Layer Controller

0000:06:00.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCI7420/PCI7620 Dual Socket CardBus and Smart Card Cont. w/ 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port  PHY/Link-Layer Cont. an

0000:06:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

lsmod:

Module                  Size  Used by

michael_mic             2112  -

deflate                 2752  -

twofish                38208  -

khazad                 19584  -

wp512                  26400  -

arc4                    1376  -

crc32c                  1376  -

serpent                17600  -

tea                     2080  -

sha512                  9632  -

blowfish                7808  -

sha256                  9376  -

md5                     3456  -

md4                     3136  -

cast6                  19488  -

cast5                  17408  -

anubis                  9760  -

des                    11360  -

crypto_null             1792  -

sha1                    2080  -

tgr192                 13056  -

sata_sx4               11428  -

sata_sis                4320  -

i915                   17440  -

i810                   21312  -

drm                    64280  -

s2io                   40488  -

snd_seq_oss            34304  -

snd_seq_midi_event      5760  -

snd_seq                52080  -

snd_seq_device          6892  -

snd_pcm_oss            48928  -

snd_mixer_oss          16864  -

snd_hda_intel          12544  -

snd_hda_codec          56320  -

snd_pcm                83780  -

snd_timer              21764  -

snd                    47076  -

snd_page_alloc          7396  -

aes_i586               39040  -

iptable_raw             1312  -

ipt_NOTRACK             1408  -

zlib_deflate           22424  -

zlib_inflate           17344  -

crc_ccitt               1568  -

libcrc32c               2144  -

ipw2200               174216  -

firmware_class          7296  -

ieee80211_crypt_wep     3936  -

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     6240  -

ieee80211              44484  -

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     9376  -

ieee80211_crypt         4484  -

----------

## dgaffuri

Are you sure you've rebuilt and reinstalled modules after rebuilding kernel? If so please post the exact error messages.

----------

## Roi

hi dgaffurl

I did (as root):

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig (and change the High Memory Support ---> (4G))

# make clean

# make && make modules_install

# mount /boot

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/"my testing kernel name @ grub.conf"

# cp .config  /boot/"my testing config name"

# reboot

Can you please tell me where does the log file of my kernel bootup proccess is located or how can I create one?

ThanksLast edited by Roi on Sun Nov 06, 2005 2:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgaffuri

Just run

```
dmesg
```

and look for appropriate messages.

----------

## Roi

ok here goes (I hope this is not too big):

Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #11 SMP Tue Nov 1 07:34:48 IST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000004f6e0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000004f6e0000 - 000000004f6eb000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000004f6eb000 - 000000004f700000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000004f700000 - 0000000050000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0006000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f6600

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD  HunterFL 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x4f6e3a45

ACPI: FADT (v001 LGE    HunterFL 0x06040000 LGE  0x0000005f) @ 0x4f6eae88

ACPI: MADT (v001 INTEL  ALVISO   0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005f) @ 0x4f6eaefc

ACPI: HPET (v001 INTEL  ALVISO   0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005f) @ 0x4f6eaf64

ACPI: MCFG (v001 INTEL  ALVISO   0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005f) @ 0x4f6eaf9c

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x4f6eafd8

ACPI: SSDT (v001 SataRe SataAhci 0x00001000 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x4f6e42ab

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x4f6e3e66

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 0x00003001 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x4f6e3ca6

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x4f6e3a8d

ACPI: DSDT (v001 LGE    HUNTER   0x06040000 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 50000000:90000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 798.364 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 904312k/917504k available (2955k kernel code, 12744k reserved, 1029k data, 232k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1568.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=784384)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (1568.76 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd8f4, last bus=6

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 5 6 7 *10 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 6 7 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5 6 *7 10 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 6 7 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 5 6 7 10 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 5 6 7 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 5 6 7 10 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 5 6 7 11 14 15) *10

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 2 :Cool: 

ACPI: Power Resource [CTHT] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Simple Boot Flag at 0x39 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1131282341.035:0): initialized

inotify device minor=63

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

vesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0 (OEM: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: hardware supports DDC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 60 Hz, hf = 48 kHz, clk = 65 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8a00000, using 6144k, total 7872k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [CMB0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ1] (45 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ2] (44 C)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 5 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

sk98lin: Network Device Driver v8.23.1.3

(C)Copyright 1999-2005 Marvell(R).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

eth0: Marvell Yukon 88E8036 Fast Ethernet Controller

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH6: chipset revision 4

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1810-0x1817, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: HTS424040M9AT00, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x236eb3, caps: 0x904713/0x10008

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

hdb: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4080N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/1739KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 >

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.11 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1250 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[bc004000-bc0047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 220 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices:

LID0 PWRB AZAL RP01 PXS1 RP02 RP03 RP04 USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 USB7 PCIB MPCI MODM PS2K

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[5222337700e09104]

ReiserFS: hda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda5: journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda5: checking transaction log (hda5)

ReiserFS: hda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 232k freed

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

drm: Unknown symbol page_address

i915: Unknown symbol drm_open

i915: Unknown symbol drm_fasync

i915: Unknown symbol drm_poll

i915: Unknown symbol drm_core_get_reg_ofs

i915: Unknown symbol drm_pci_alloc

i915: Unknown symbol drm_irq_uninstall

i915: Unknown symbol drm_ioctl

i915: Unknown symbol drm_exit

i915: Unknown symbol drm_debug

i915: Unknown symbol drm_core_get_map_ofs

i915: Unknown symbol drm_init

i915: Unknown symbol drm_pci_free

i915: Unknown symbol drm_mmap

i915: Unknown symbol drm_core_reclaim_buffers

i915: Unknown symbol drm_release

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.0.3

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:02.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: no AFG node found

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

usbmon: Unknown symbol usb_mon_deregister

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_suspend

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_register_root_hub

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hub_tt_clear_buffer

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_probe

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_disabled

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_unlock_device

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_get_dev

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_lock_device

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_calc_bus_time

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_resume

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_get_urb

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_giveback_urb

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_set_device_state

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_remove

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_dev

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_suspend

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_register_root_hub

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_probe

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_check_bandwidth

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_disabled

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_release_bandwidth

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_get_dev

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_claim_bandwidth

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_resume

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_giveback_urb

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_remove

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_dev

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

cytherm: Unknown symbol usb_register

cytherm: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev

cytherm: Unknown symbol usb_get_dev

cytherm: Unknown symbol usb_control_msg

cytherm: Unknown symbol usb_deregister

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

phidgetservo: Unknown symbol usb_register

phidgetservo: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev

phidgetservo: Unknown symbol usb_get_dev

phidgetservo: Unknown symbol usb_control_msg

phidgetservo: Unknown symbol usb_deregister

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

usblp: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_urb

usblp: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb

usblp: Unknown symbol usb_register

usblp: Unknown symbol usb_find_interface

usblp: Unknown symbol usb_submit_urb

usblp: Unknown symbol usb_control_msg

usblp: Unknown symbol usb_register_dev

usblp: Unknown symbol usb_set_interface

usblp: Unknown symbol usb_deregister

usblp: Unknown symbol usb_deregister_dev

usblp: Unknown symbol usb_kill_urb

usblp: Unknown symbol usb_buffer_free

usblp: Unknown symbol usb_buffer_alloc

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

usbhid: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_urb

usbhid: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb

usbhid: Unknown symbol usb_register

usbhid: Unknown symbol usb_submit_urb

usbhid: Unknown symbol usb_control_msg

usbhid: Unknown symbol usb_deregister

usbhid: Unknown symbol usb_string

usbhid: Unknown symbol usb_kill_urb

usbhid: Unknown symbol usb_buffer_free

usbhid: Unknown symbol __usb_get_extra_descriptor

usbhid: Unknown symbol usb_buffer_alloc

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

touchkitusb: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_urb

touchkitusb: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb

touchkitusb: Unknown symbol usb_register

touchkitusb: Unknown symbol usb_submit_urb

touchkitusb: Unknown symbol usb_deregister

touchkitusb: Unknown symbol usb_kill_urb

touchkitusb: Unknown symbol usb_buffer_free

touchkitusb: Unknown symbol usb_buffer_alloc

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

usb_storage: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_urb

usb_storage: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb

usb_storage: Unknown symbol usb_sg_init

usb_storage: Unknown symbol usb_unlock_device

usb_storage: Unknown symbol usb_register

usb_storage: Unknown symbol usb_sg_cancel

usb_storage: Unknown symbol usb_reset_device

usb_storage: Unknown symbol kmap

usb_storage: Unknown symbol usb_submit_urb

usb_storage: Unknown symbol kunmap

usb_storage: Unknown symbol usb_deregister

usb_storage: Unknown symbol usb_lock_device_for_reset

usb_storage: Unknown symbol usb_unlink_urb

usb_storage: Unknown symbol usb_buffer_free

usb_storage: Unknown symbol usb_sg_wait

usb_storage: Unknown symbol usb_buffer_alloc

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ipr: Unknown symbol kmap

ipr: Unknown symbol kunmap

Loading Adaptec I2O RAID: Version 2.4 Build 5go

Detecting Adaptec I2O RAID controllers...

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

Badness in kref_get at lib/kref.c:32

 [<c0245292>] kref_get+0x42/0x50

 [<c02447d7>] kobject_get+0x17/0x20

 [<c01a0bca>] sysfs_getlink+0x8a/0x120

 [<c0173598>] link_path_walk+0x68/0x110

 [<c01a0cb3>] sysfs_follow_link+0x53/0x80

 [<c0176190>] generic_readlink+0x30/0x90

 [<c0124509>] current_fs_time+0x59/0x70

 [<c017ff67>] update_atime+0x47/0xd0

 [<c016e396>] sys_readlink+0x96/0xa0

 [<c01033ab>] sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000

 printing eip:

c01a08c6

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT SMP

Modules linked in: michael_mic deflate twofish khazad wp512 arc4 crc32c serpent tea sha512 blowfish sha256 md5 md4 cast6 cast5 anubis des crypto_null sha1 tgr192 sata_sx4 sata_sis i915 i810 drm s2io snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc aes_i586 iptable_raw ipt_NOTRACK zlib_deflate zlib_inflate crc_ccitt libcrc32c ipw2200 firmware_class ieee80211_crypt_wep ieee80211_crypt_ccmp ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt_tkip ieee80211_crypt

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c01a08c6>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010246   (2.6.12-gentoo-r6)

EIP is at object_path_length+0x26/0x40

eax: 00000000   ebx: 00000000   ecx: ffffffff   edx: f9227068

esi: 00000001   edi: 00000000   ebp: ffffffff   esp: f5fc1e90

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process hald (pid: 4565, threadinfo=f5fc0000 task=f7529a40)

Stack: 00000004 f7098a20 f9227068 f9227234 c01a0ad1 f9227068 f5fc1ebc c03e0c55

       c044ae60 f7098a20 f9227068 f9227234 c01a0bfe f9227234 f9227068 f695f000

       f695f000 fffffff4 f5fc1f0c 000000ff c01a0cb3 f7098a20 f695f000 ffffffea

Call Trace:

 [<c01a0ad1>] sysfs_get_target_path+0x21/0x90

 [<c03e0c55>] preempt_schedule+0x45/0x70

 [<c01a0bfe>] sysfs_getlink+0xbe/0x120

 [<c01a0cb3>] sysfs_follow_link+0x53/0x80

 [<c0176190>] generic_readlink+0x30/0x90

 [<c0124509>] current_fs_time+0x59/0x70

 [<c017ff67>] update_atime+0x47/0xd0

 [<c016e396>] sys_readlink+0x96/0xa0

 [<c01033ab>] sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

Code: 26 00 00 00 00 55 bd ff ff ff ff 57 56 be 01 00 00 00 53 8b 54 24 14 31 db 8d b6 00 00 00 00 8d bf 00 00 00 00 8b 3a 89 e9 89 d8 <f2> ae f7 d1 49 8b 52 24 8d 74 31 01 85 d2 75 ea 5b 89 f0 5e 5f

----------

## dgaffuri

If you ran menuconfig only once please check the diff between config files

```
cd /usr/src/linux

diff .config .config.old
```

----------

## Roi

actually the original kernel is affected by my testing kernel - I explain:

when I compile my teting kernel I name it /boot/kernel-gentoo-2.6.12-test and my original kernel is /boot/kernel-gentoo-2.6.12. and although I did not changed my original kernel, only the tet one, when I reboot with my original kernel I get almost the same messages as the test kernel, but the difference is that with the test kernel, my mouse get skrewed up, my wireless doesn't come up and so on...

----------

## Roi

I copmiled it a few times just to check so the diff will only show the different hours of compilation.

If I return to the old configuration (namely High Memory Support -->(off) ) then everything

gets back to normal, and all the modules load as they sould.

----------

## dgaffuri

When you make a test kernel starting from the working one it's better that you make a copy of the sources with cp -al and change the extraversion in Makefile, so that old modules in /lib/modules/<kernel version> don't get overwritten. Anyway, it's done. Have you saved the original kernel config? If so restart from scratch and rebuild the kernel after a make mrproper. If not try to do the same with the new config.

[edit]Sorry, I posted before reading your last message[/edit]

----------

## dgaffuri

Are you sure you booted the right kernel? dmesg output is for one with highmem disabled.

----------

## Roi

dgaffuri can you be more specific ? what do you mean by:

 *Quote:*   

>  it's better that you make a copy of the sources with cp -al and change the extraversion in Makefile

 

and what does  make mrproper do?

The dmesg is from the original kernel, couse when I load the test one I have no network,

but the error I get is pretty much the same.

I just compiled back the old kernel configuration (no High Memory Support) and did 

```
# diff .config .config.old

4c4

< # Sun Nov  6 16:07:27 2005

---

> # Sat Nov  5 22:20:58 2005

130,131c130,131

< CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

< # CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

---

> # CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

> CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

132a133,134

> CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

> # CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set
```

----------

## dgaffuri

 *Roi wrote:*   

> dgaffuri can you be more specific ? what do you mean by:
> 
>  *Quote:*    it's better that you make a copy of the sources with cp -al and change the extraversion in Makefile 

 

Sorry, I'll try to be clearer. When you

```
make modules_install
```

in a kernel tree, modules are copied to

```
/lib/modules/<kernel version>
```

where <kernel-version> is the string returned by

```
uname -r
```

e.g. 2.6.14-gentoo. This string is built by first four lines in the kernel Makefile, e.g.

```
VERSION = 2

PATCHLEVEL = 6

SUBLEVEL = 14

EXTRAVERSION = -gentoo
```

So if you rebuild the modules and install them you overwrite the old ones, and you may have problems (as you had) in rebooting the old kernel. So if you just want to make a non trivial change in the configuration you may want, in addition to saving the old config file, to change the fourth line in Makefile before rebuilding, adding for example a "-test" suffix, so that new modules get copied to a different directory.

If you also want to change sources (e.g. to build a patch) it's better that you make a copy of the running kernel tree. The fastest way to do this is to use the cp command with the -al flags. This is explained in the linux-kernel mailing list FAQ.

 *Quote:*   

> cp -al linux-2.1.anything.orig linux-2.1.anything
> 
> This will hardlink every source file from the original tree to a new location; it is very fast, since it does not need to create some 80+ megabytes of files. You can now apply patches to the linux-2.1.anything source tree, since patch does not change the original files but move them to filename.orig, so the contents of the hard-linked file will not be changed.
> 
> Assuming that your editor does the same thing, too (moving original files to backup files before writing out changed ones) you can also freely edit within the hardlinked tree. If your editor does not handle files this way, you need to make a copy of each file before editing it, like this:
> ...

 

 *Roi wrote:*   

> and what does  make mrproper do?

 

It will clear everything except the sources, including the .config file, in the kernel tree.

 *Roi wrote:*   

> The dmesg is from the original kernel, couse when I load the test one I have no network,
> 
> but the error I get is pretty much the same.
> 
> I just compiled back the old kernel configuration (no High Memory Support) and did 
> ...

 

I looked at the errors in dmesg, it seems that (almost) all come from the 

```
Unknown symbol page_address
```

one. I tried to check the sources but I have only 2.6.13 and 2.6.14 and it's not easy to find which definition is applied without the complete .config anf the right sources. Just a guess, I see you've SMP enabled, you may try to disable it (it's not needed for your notebook)

----------

## Roi

dgaffuri,

your info about the Makefile was new to me, and indeed helped me in not deleting my original kernel modules files.

But my problem steel exist, even after following your instruction.

I have the old config file so i didn't do

```
# make mrproper
```

 and start configuring a new config sile from scratch but rather changing my old file.

I even used your advise not to enable the SMP. 

After compiling the kernel again and puting it in the /boot partition I rebooted my notebook.

loading the test kernel couses the same problem as before.

So where do we go from here ?

----------

## dgaffuri

Please post

```
ls -l /boot
```

and

```
cat /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

----------

## Roi

```
roi@gentoo-machine ~ $ ls -l /boot/

total 4450

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Oct 28 10:23 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   35625 Nov  5 21:34 config-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   35503 Nov  6 20:57 config-2.6.12-gentoo-r6-test

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  344313 Nov  1 00:54 fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Oct 28 11:57 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2077273 Nov  5 21:33 kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2024505 Nov  6 20:56 kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6-test

drwx------  2 root root   12288 Oct 28 10:18 lost+found
```

```
roi@gentoo-machine ~ $ cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r6

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r6-test

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6-test root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,1)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

title=Windows XP Home Edition

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

----------

## dgaffuri

It's seems all OK, but messages suggest that you're booting a non highmem enabled kernel with highmem enabled modules. May you please boot with new kernel and check

```
dmesg | grep HIGHMEM
```

----------

## Roi

ok dgaffuri, here is what I get:

```
roi@gentoo-machine ~ $ dmesg | grep HIGHMEM

374MB HIGHMEM available.
```

p.s.

Sorry it took me so long to reply.  :Laughing: 

----------

## lbrtuk

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry, I'll try to be clearer. When you
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That's not quite right. If the modules were installed using the actual uname -r, you would end up installing the modules in the directory of the kernel version you are currently running, not the kernel version you are building.

i.e. if it were done that way, if you were running kernel 2.6.12 but building 2.6.14, the modules would end up getting copied into the 2.6.12 directory.

Call me a pedant, but it's an important distinction if you're dealing with scripting magic.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> That's not quite right. If the modules were installed using the actual uname -r, you would end up installing the modules in the directory of the kernel version you are currently running, not the kernel version you are building.
> 
> i.e. if it were done that way, if you were running kernel 2.6.12 but building 2.6.14, the modules would end up getting copied into the 2.6.12 directory.

 

You're right, of course. I meant the output of uname -r _after_ booting the kernel, but I admit I was not clear.

Roi, I'm sorry but I'm really out of suggestions. Hope that someone else may help you more than I did.

----------

